# What should go on a tag when relabeling tearaway?



## Pedro1977 (May 31, 2011)

Hi Guys,
Since I have never seen a tearaway shirt and therefore I don't know what is on it I would like to know when tear it away and relabel those shirts what should go on the tag/label?
I assume that on the tearaways there is a side tag inside that has all the info needed such rn #, wash instructions etc.
So on the relabel are you free to do just the logo and size or you need more info?

Thanks again folks.


----------



## StampedTees (Jun 15, 2011)

There are a bunch of threads if you use the search bar .. Found this link in one of them .. Best of luck..

Threading Your Way Through the Labeling Requirements Under the Textile and Wool Acts | BCP Business Center


----------



## atigerwanabee (Sep 30, 2011)

The only thing that you should put on it is the washing instructions and you can put your company info on one side and the washing instructions on the other side. Most of the t-shirts in most of the retail stores have their own labels sew in, or screen on the inside of the neck. Most use companies that makes custom labels. So, you have a lot of options in what style of label you wish to but in your garments. Advertising is the key, so, advertise your company first.


----------



## Pedro1977 (May 31, 2011)

Thanks Phil and AJ,
Yes I know and read about regulations. My question was more tearaway t-shirt specific. What I meant to ask is that since there are companies that manufacture tearaway label shirts, I thought the way they are made is that after tearing away that upper tag there is still one on the inside with all the needed instructions? 
This way you could be free to put or imprint whatever you wanted in place of the torn away label.
So that was my question, maybe I did not word it correctly.


----------



## clclothing (Jul 27, 2011)

Sometimes there is another tag with all of the required information. However I know of at least one AA shirt that does not leave all of the required information on the remaining tag. You will need to check each type of shirt to make sure that you are leaving the required information in the required places, for instance wash instructions can go in an accessible seam other than the collar, but place of origin MUST go in the neck.

Make sure you understand the regs and check your shirts before either deciding on that blank or deciding what information to put on your tag/print.


----------



## Pedro1977 (May 31, 2011)

I appreciate your advice, Ray!


----------



## ShirtyMcShirt (Jun 24, 2011)

Does a person have to get their own RN# or put their own company name on the printed label or woven tag if the original is removed? For example if i'm printing on American Apparel shirts, can I use their RN103255 and put my brand name and logo on the new tag?

The textiles act really isn't clear:



> The name must be the full name under which the company is doing business. This is the name that appears on business documents, such as purchase orders and invoices. It cannot be a trademark, trade name, brand, label, or designer name — unless that name is also the name under which the company is doing business.


----------



## clclothing (Jul 27, 2011)

Yes, if you remove the name brand and the RN# of the original manufacturer, you must replace it with your name or an RN# registered in your name. You do not have to file an RN, but it is free to do and gives you a consistent reference to the business name as is referenced in your post.

If you are asking whether you can just reprint the original RN# on your own label, I have never seen that addressed. I do not think I would want you to do that if it were my shirts, just because you can make me seem responsible for something that I am not. I would want the RN# to be placed there by the entity that owns it... but that is a gut feeling, not the law.

Interesting question.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

ShirtyMcShirt said:


> Does a person have to get their own RN# or put their own company name on the printed label or woven tag if the original is removed? For example if i'm printing on American Apparel shirts, can I use their RN103255 and put my brand name and logo on the new tag?


Yes, you can use the original RN# from the manufacturer, or apply for your own. Or, if you use your full legal company name on the label, you aren't required to show any RN#.

Understand though, if you use the manufacturers RN# on your re-tag, someone could easily determine where the shirt originated by searching the RN database. This sort of defeats one of the purposes of re-tagging.


----------



## ShirtyMcShirt (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks guys. I actually was just poking around in the FAQ on the FTCs site (Federal Trade Commission) and it says the following (to confirm what splathead said):



> If you are acquiring the finished products from a U.S. manufacturer, importer, or distributor, they can remain labeled with the RN or business name of that company.


Splathead I do agree with you that it defeats the purpose of retagging on some occasions... In my case though, I only use American Apparel shirts. I believe advertising that justifies the higher price I charge.


----------

